# Filling CO2 at Gaspro on Kauai



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I got an old 20lb steel tank from my brother (he used it for welding). Brought that and my three 5lb aluminum tanks to Gaspro to get filled. I swapped the 20lb (was from Gaspro originally) and paid $47.55 + $0.09 surcharge + $5 freight charge??? + $4.76 Hazmat fee??? + tax for a total of *$59.79 for swapping out a 20lb tank*. I also dropped off my 3 almost brand new aluminum tanks to get filled. I got a call 2 weeks later that my tanks were ready to pick up. I paid $25.60 x 3 + $0.06 surcharge + $5 x 3 freight charge??? + $7.68 Hazmat fee??? + tax for a total of *$103.69 (and waiting 2 weeks) for getting three 5lb tanks refilled*.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi S&KGray,

But you live in paradise; there have to be some drawbacks! LOL.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

gaspro always takes long! it took them less than a week for them to fill up my 5lbs Co2 tanks and I never get one call! at least you got one  there is another place but its all the way in aiea or pearly city. some kind of race park place. i forget. maybe someone can chime in and give you the 411


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Erirku said:


> gaspro always takes long! it took them less than a week for them to fill up my 5lbs Co2 tanks and I never get one call! at least you got one  there is another place but its all the way in aiea or pearly city. some kind of race park place. i forget. maybe someone can chime in and give you the 411


Well, he/she's in Kauai so I don't think aiea or pc will be feasible. But here on oahu, cheapest is probably oahu fire in the pearl city industrial park. Yeah, gaspro really sucks about being quick. They also charge up the yin yang for a fill. The good thing about the one here is that they do bottle swaps. I traded a old 10 lb steel tank with an expired hydrotest and they gave me a used aluminum with a hydrotest good for another 3 years. I paid around $40 or so. I made out on that since it would cost me more to order a new tank. I guess gaspro is good for something.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

nokturnalkid said:


> The good thing about the one here is that they do bottle swaps. I traded a old 10 lb steel tank with an expired hydrotest and they gave me a used aluminum with a hydrotest good for another 3 years. I paid around $40 or so. I made out on that since it would cost me more to order a new tank. I guess gaspro is good for something.


Yeah the 20lb steel tank that I swapped was out of hydrotest also. My brother hadn't swapped for a fill in a long time and he bought a new set of oxy/acetylene tanks for welding, so he gave me the tank to swap. They didn't even check the tank, the guy just told me to put it by the empty tanks and he got me a full one. I guess the point of my post was that even though $60 is a little steep for swapping a 20lb tank, its more economical than having them fill my three nice aluminum 5lb tanks for over $100.

20lbs for $60 or 15lbs for $104! 

Might be better for me to sell my nice aluminum 5 pounders and buy another 10lb or 20lb to swap.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Also my brother and I were talking about the freight charges, we suspect that Gaspro here might ship their empty tanks to Oahu to fill. I should ask them next time I'm there.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Alot of places charge more for smaller bottles. I don't know why though. At oahu fire, they charge a flat rate of how many pounds you fill, last time it was $2.15/lb I think. So that $47.55 for the 20lb tank isn't that bad of a price except for all the extra fees. I highly doubt gaspro ships their tanks here though. I think they are just passing some extra fees to cover their shippong charges on to you though. Shipping interisland is very expensive. The hazmat fees alone would make freight charges skyrocket. They are probably charging you in case they have to scrap your bottle if it's no good anymore.


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Oahu Fire in pearl city raised their prices. Paid $60 for a 20lb refill two weeks ago.


----------

